# New WM resale owner: How to save WM points banked in an expiring RCI account?



## HalfAcreFarmer (Apr 21, 2022)

Hey everyone, I just became the owner of a resale WorldMark account, which has a linked RCI account containing a substantial number of WM points.  I called WM today and learned that the RCI account would be automatically closed "soon", because I don't have TravelShare, and all the points in that account would be forfeited.  I hope I explained that accurately ... Is there anything I can do to reclaim these points?


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 23, 2022)

Can you access the RCI account via the WM portal?
If so, call RCI 1-800 585-4833 
Explain that you have access to an RCI account that belonged to the previous WM owner, and you would like to keep it. Is it possible to transfer that account into your name? If they allow it, you would have to join RCI and pay the annual RCI membership fee. 
(WM resale owners pay for their own RCI, whereas WM Travelshare owners get RCI paid via their TravelShare dues.)


----------

